# How much SHOULD a Nigerian Dwarf weigh?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I tried searching the Internet to find out how much a full grown Nigerian Dwarf doe should weigh, and saw everything from 25-70lbs, so I figured I'd better ask on TGS. 
The information was not any clearer when it came to the bucks. 
I just weighed my does, and one (Gracie) weighed 56.6lbs (Still surprised I could lift her! She squirmed!) and the other (Squeaks) weighed 48.3. Is this normal? Are they overwieght? I know they aren't underweight..:haha: but *DON'T* tell them I said that! 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> I tried searching the Internet to find out how much a full grown Nigerian Dwarf doe should weigh, and saw everything from 25-70lbs, so I figured I'd better ask on TGS.
> The information was not any clearer when it came to the bucks.
> I just weighed my does, and one (Gracie) weighed 56.6lbs (Still surprised I could lift her! She squirmed!) and the other (Squeaks) weighed 48.3. Is this normal? Are they overwieght? I know they aren't underweight..:haha: but *DON'T* tell them I said that!
> Thank you so much in advance!


Body condition is sometimes more important to focus on than actual weight.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:up:I love this article for body scoring: http://www.luresext.edu/sites/default/files/BCS_factsheet.pdf
And this video is great:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

In my experience, 50-60lbs, but they can be all different shapes and sizes. Condition is what matters.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

My does are in the 70's and my bucks are 85-90 lbs.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

My Nigerian adult does are usually 50-75lbs and bucks about 70-90lbs. Body condition is much more important. Also keep in mind most goats keep growing until they’re like 5 years old


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

My adult does are all between 50 and 80 lbs, with the older does weighing more. I can’t imagine an adult ND only weighing 25#. One of my April doe kids is already over 30#, and my runt who was just over 1# at birth in April is almost 25# now. My older bucks are probably pushing 100#, but I don’t have a livestock scale yet and don’t really want to pick them up to weigh them.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks so much everybody! 
We just started our lactacting does on Standlee alfalfa pellets and according to Standlee's forage product feeding instructions, Gracie should be getting 1.1lbs of alfala pellets, and Squeaks should be getting 1lb of alfalfa pellets. Does that should right? How much do you feed your lactating ND does? 
https://standleeforage.com/products/premium-alfalfa-pellets
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I don’t feed just alfalfa pellets to my lactating does. Mine get a little bit of peanut hay, 5 handfuls of alfalfa pellets, and however much grain/goat pellets they need according to body condition. This is all given at feeding time, but they have access to coastal hay and minerals all day long. If you are feeding just alfalfa then that sounds about right. Try it and then you can always make adjustments based on things such as body condition, production, time it takes to eat or if they don’t eat it all.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

We mob feed the lactating does and kids, with a couple non-lactating ones joining in. For 8 adults, 6 of whom are lactating, and 8 kids we are feeding 1 scoop alfalfa pellets and 1 scoop grain twice a day, in addition to browse and hay. Right now I’m only milking one. She gets as much as she wants while on the stand. When my electronic milker comes in I’ll be milking more. 

I’m actually cutting them back now that the kids are 3-4 months old and don’t need as much milk.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Ashlynn said:


> I don't feed just alfalfa pellets to my lactating does. Mine get a little bit of peanut hay, 5 handfuls of alfalfa pellets, and however much grain/goat pellets they need according to body condition. This is all given at feeding time, but they have access to coastal hay and minerals all day long. If you are feeding just alfalfa then that sounds about right. Try it and then you can always make adjustments based on things such as body condition, production, time it takes to eat or if they don't eat it all.


Thank you! We are still feeding them grain with their alfalfa pellets. They are maintaining good condition but not eating all their alfalfa pellets. They are eating some though, and getting used to them.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NDinKY said:


> We mob feed the lactating does and kids, with a couple non-lactating ones joining in. For 8 adults, 6 of whom are lactating, and 8 kids we are feeding 1 scoop alfalfa pellets and 1 scoop grain twice a day, in addition to browse and hay. Right now I'm only milking one. She gets as much as she wants while on the stand. When my electronic milker comes in I'll be milking more.
> 
> I'm actually cutting them back now that the kids are 3-4 months old and don't need as much milk.


Thank you!
How big is a scoop? All my 'scoops' are old human food containers.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you!
> How big is a scoop? All my 'scoops' are old human food containers.


It's roughly 3 pounds. Just the plastic grain scoops from tractor supply.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a larger doe who is 60-65 pounds, but her granddaughters are all between 40-50. All the bucks we've leased except one have been maybe 65-70. WE purposely go small because our larger doe just barely squeaks under the measuring stick at shows.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! Our doe Squeaks is about 17 3/4 inches tall at the withers, so I'm hoping to go a little taller with her, as long as she can safely have kids. I'd never breed her to a buck intentionally if it wasn't safe.  Gracie is probably about 18-19 inches tall at the withers, which is fine for me. 
Thanks @MellonFriend for the link! I've seen that video before, but I totally forgot about it!


----------

